

Facebook Hackathon Finals post-mortem - dylanvee
http://dylanv.org/2012/12/02/facebook-hackathon-finals-post-mortem/

======
Xcelerate
Wow, this gets bigger every year. My team made it to the finals last year but
there weren't any teams from Brazil or Ukraine. Paul seems to be doing a good
job finding people all over the globe. I like the idea with Pond. I noticed
that many ideas (even ones that didn't win) could be turned into viable
businesses.

Anyone on here go both years?

~~~
gelgels
I don't know her HN username, but Amy Zhou (Princeton) and I think one of her
team members won last year and was present this year.

------
fatalerrorx3
And they say you can't please all the people, all the time...if this service
really works as described, it seems like you just made that cliche obsolete
(in terms of music selection anyway..lol)

------
gailees
Had a great time with you guys! Great post!

~~~
dylanvee
Thanks man! Now how are you still awake?

~~~
gailees
been up for 24 hours hacking away at AngelHack SF!

~~~
suyt
You guys are crazy. How did that turn out?

------
ChuckMcM
I think that Music app is awesome.

------
reledi
Will your team be releasing this app? Looks useful.

~~~
dylanvee
No, we don't plan to. Before every hackathon we get these delusions of
grandeur about evolving our upcoming hack into a thriving business, but the
morning after we're always left with, well, a big hack.

~~~
pycassa
I know that feel.. keep building awesome stuff.. you will get there eventually
:)

